# Harlequin BB team WIP



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Inspired by a team I saw some time ago, and as I've actually had a few Harlequins standing in as team members on an old 2nd Ed Elf team (Albion Assassins, naturally), I decided to have a go at the colour scheme myself, having always found white a bit of a challenge. Here's what I've come up with so far:









The first three completed figures. I'm quite proud of the gemstone, I'd never managed it before.









The blitzer closeup.









The first figure I attempted. Some of the greenstuff work to hide where the pistol was attached is a bit rough, but the Harlequins kiss was easy; I just shaved it down until it looked like a punch-spike. This is meant to be a kicker by 2nd Ed rules.









Two more figures I've not yet completed, a catcher and a blitzer.









Three Linesmen and a catcher.

More Harlequin models are on the way in order to complete this team, and I'm digging through my older brothers collection to try and find his old metal wraithlord to use as a treeman.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Splendid idea there eric!, looking really neat too!

Ive been pondering how to make a decent looking high/wood-elf team myself without just "buying the elf team". This might very well be the sollution:grin:

Have a well deserved rep-reward!k:


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Some more progress made on the team.









As it stands currently.



















The two catchers.









A linesman.









Nearly completed figures.









Oh, and some WIP Gouged Eye Orcs!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

They look really nice, indeed. Well converted too. Have a Rep cookie.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

i love that bone colour very nice mate keep it up!


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Just bagged an old metal Eldar dreadnought on the 'Bay, and picked up a few pieces of the new Eldar Wraithlord on Bits and Kits, the head, hands and vanes that go on the back in order to update it a little bit.

With the last three team members sitting de-weaponed and undercoated on my desk, I'm on the home stretch now. From concept to completed team in almost a week, this is the fastest I've ever completed a project (probably more notable that I might even get to that point, to be honest).

Also, just to make sure nobody is under any illusions; this idea was unashamedly stolen! Whilst I had used Harlequin models in very (very, very, very) old BB teams before, the idea of making an entire team out of them, as well as the colour scheme, came from this team: http://www.coolminiornot.com/56402


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Progress.

Got my Wraithlord today and started work on it.


























Still a whole ton of stuff to do on it, let alone actually sculpting a face onto the head, but I'm quite proud of the point I'm at here.


----------

